# Not looking forward to class



## Greg King (Jul 30, 2006)

Its supposed to be 99 degrees on monday in Chi-Town,no air in the Dojang ,gonna be a sweaty one ............Don't sweat the petty things and don't pet the sweaty things.


----------



## bluemtn (Jul 30, 2006)

It's been really hot and humid here on the east coast, too.  It's reached almost 100 a couple of times, and we don't have much of an air conditioning system either.  I'm with you there, Greg.  Makes sparring REAL fun then, doesn't it?


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 30, 2006)

Greeg working uoa good sweat is probaly what the doctor order, remember to drink plenty of water.
terry


----------



## Kacey (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with Terry - drink lots of water.  Just be careful that you don't drink so much that you end up with hyperhydration - it takes a lot for adults, but you can drink so much water that you change the electrolyte balance in your system to the point it makes you sick.  Make sure you eat or drink something with some sodium if you drink more than a couple of quarts of water in a few hours.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 30, 2006)

Good advice, Kacey.  

I've been coached that the best way to avoid dehydration is to pre-hydrate and maintain hydration throughout class if you can.  If your instructor is traditional and won't let you take sips during class, it becomes more important to prehydrate the 24 hours prior to a hot, demanding class.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 30, 2006)

St. Louie has been crazy hot to for a while now.  In my car this afternoon the temperature said 104.  Humid man, humid.  Drink just enough where you constantly sweat when standing outside man.

Old Marine Corps that has been to Haiti during the summer months kind of trick bud.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 31, 2006)

Lots of water, but also bring some fruit with you, even if it's just a couple of bananas.  

I realize you're training in KMA, but there are uniforms that are very well-suited (no pun intended) for keeping someone cool.  Something like the Tokon / Kamikaze Sovereign uniform is fast becoming a very popular choice amongst Karate-ka who want maximum cooling.  

Ask your sabumnim if they have something similar available.


----------

